# [March 1, 2014] Synchronized Cycles



## nvasv (Feb 27, 2014)

once every new moon.
meet at 7:00 pm, ride out at 7:30 pm
ride begins at Claire de Lune in North Park
San Diego, CA
(2906 University Ave)

*a ride for womyn and womyn-identified riders*

March 1st and March 30th

http://bikesdelpueblosd.blogspot.com/

<3


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 27, 2014)

is this in san diego?


----------



## nvasv (Feb 27, 2014)

I just edited it. 
thank you!


----------



## earthowl (Mar 13, 2014)

sweet! I wish I could be there for that.


----------

